# [Sammelthread] Coole Spiele-Mods



## -Lucky+Devil- (4. Dezember 2011)

*Hi!*​

Da es zwar schon so einen Thread gibt, dieser aber nicht vervollständigt wird, werde ich jetzt versuchen, mal das ganze in die Hand zu nehmen. Ist natürlich klar, dass das jetzige Design wahrscheinlich noch verändert wird. Ich werde mich auch von anderen Threads bedienen und daraus die Mods posten. Danke also schonmal an die Poster, von denen ich mich bediene. 

Mich regt jedesmal die Suche im Internet nach guten Mod-Downloads auf. Deshalb dieser Thread hier.

* PCGH *- Links*
ÜBER EINTAUSEND Mod-News von PCGH* / *Themenseite PCGH: Modifikationen*

*FXAA und SMAA - Links:*
FXAA für Geforce - News auf PCGH
SMAA Für Geforce - News auf PCGH _*(NEW)*_
FXAA - Thread auf 3DCenter

*Für Nvidia Grafikkartenbesitzer:*
Anti Aliasing Kompatibilitätsbits - Thread für Nvidia Inspector
 SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits  - Thread für Nvidia Inspector

*Weitere Links:*
Aus dem 3DCenter habe ich folgende Threads, die zu diesem Thema passen:
Spiele-Verschönerungs-Thread 
Spieleklassiker aufpolieren - Thread

Nicht aus dem 3DCenter:
Über 600 deutsche Sprachdateien und mehr _*(NEW)*_
 Original ENB - Mods - Website von Boris Vorontsov _*(NEW)*_
*Inhalt:*


Spoiler



*Before download and use ENBSeries, make sure You read license                                      agreement and terms of use and accept it, otherwise by using this                                  software means, that You accepted license agreement.*Feel free to                                  distribute ENBSeries! By doing this You help me to spend more time on this                                  project.
Please, do not remove any files from ENBSeries archive, only                                      add new files, for example description in other languages or additional                                      presets. This is better for tracking new versions, for technical help and my                                      support.
d3dx9_26.dll d3dx9_40.dll - reqired to        run ENBSeries. This libraries actually from DirectX9, but not available on        some users PCs, thanks to Bill Gates.                             
*READ DOCUMENTATION BEFORE USE*
TES Skyrim 0.105 BETA performance test - experimental version without SSAO effect, but very optimized.                             
DX8 to DX9 Convertor 0.035 - convertor for old games, it works with many others, but developed for Silent Hill 2.       

TES Skyrim 0.103 Injector BETA - experimental version mostly for                                  users, who can't run mod on their PC.                             
GTA4 0.082 Beta 3 - releasing this again. Be careful, watch for gpu temperature while using this!

TES                                      Skyrim v0.102 Tatsudoshi - version of Skyrim graphic mod with                                  partial optimization and some bugfixes.                             
3d Stereo                                      patch 1.0 TES Skyrim - fixes artifacts for stereo vision users.                                  Must be used together with AntiFREEZE patch.
 TES                                      Skyrim v0.101 - version of Skyrim graphic mod. In this                                  version code from AntiFREEZE patch implemented to increase stability. A lot of                                  different bugfixes and changes.
My config for ENBSeries 0.098 TES                                      Skyrim - tried to restore same kind look as on earlier screenshots of                                  the mod. SSAO turned off, if you want it, open enbseries.ini and set                                  UseOcclusions=true.
AntiFREEZE                                      patch 9 ENBSeries 0.096 for TES Skyrim - read included description,                                  some features are disabled by default. Patch for fixing graphical artifacts,                                  lags, freezing, bsod, some sound problems. Also                                  may be used to speedup some other modern games, users with single core cpu                                  have better performance in Mass Effect 1 (actually they are using Silent Hill 5                                  patch, but this one include the code from it).
Deus                                                  Ex Human Revolution 0.087 FX IMPLANT v2.0        - second version of graphic mod for this game. Developed for NVidia        cards, make sure you read included readme_en.txt first!                                                                      
GTA                                                  San Andreas beta v0.075c test 3 version updated, parameters for manipulating        reflective bump added.
Deus Ex Human Revolution 0.086 SPEED IMPLANT  - version for fixing                                  "stuttering" bug in this game, increase performance and limit maximal framerate                                  (overheating problem on some videocards). No FX applied.
                             GTA4 0.082 Beta - limited temporary version (removed, the reason is                                  possible videocard corruption)
                             GTA4 0.081 SORA - adaptation to game version 1.0.6.0 with limited                              number of effects enabled. In previous version 0.080 SORA where                              some changes of antialiasing, post processing, color operations,                              inherited.                             
GTA4 0.079 SORA - fixed bugs, added sky        and clouds.
GTA4 0.077b - fixed bug of dirt on some cars and added support for        effect.txt post processing shader 
config GTA4 0.077a -        my own ENBSeries config with which i'm playing.
The Saboteur patch v1.0 - fixes bugs for Radeon 1300-1950 videocards.                             
Dragon Age 0.076a -        few changes.                             
Resident Evil 5 patch v1.2 - read documentation  before use it. Fixes bug for        Radeon 1300-1950 videocards. Also        contain custom post processing shader.                             
Resident Evil 5 v0.076a - deactivated palette from original game, natural colors from        now. Fixed bug.                             
GTA 4 antialiasing test 0.076e - read instruction before run it! Use it on your own risk!                             
GTA 4 debug version -        this is debug version, my videocard is in the hell, rest in peace.                             
GTA 4 reflections test - only modified reflection for some cars and fix for distorted        reflection.                             
Vampire The Masquerade                                          Bloodlines v0.076a - third public release, differs from        previous by faster SSAO effect. This version was developed for       vampirebloodlines.ru 
Vampire The Masquerade Bloodlines                                          patch - patch for the game, independent from ENBSeries. If        your game won't start or it visually looks bad (low resolution textures),        try it.                             
Deus Ex v0.075e -    version        for Deus Ex 1, bump mapping algorithm was changed. Also to run this you need renderer, download it from       current site or from developer web page       here,        say thanks to the author for it, i don't need to develop convertor! About        reflections, they are not visible also when ENBSeries is not installed, so        this may be the problem of renderer. Do not forget to set this renderer to        your default in the game engine, to do this, open file DeusEx.ini, find        catefory [Engine.Engine] and set parameter to        GameRenderDevice=D3D9Drv.D3D9RenderDevice in there.                             
Burnout Paradise v0.075b - active parameters only color correction, bloom and        intensity of ssao. Fixed bug with ALT TAB switching.                             
GTA Vice City v0.075c3 -                adaptation for GTA Vice City. Bump disabled by defaults, use parameter        UseReflectiveBump to enable it. In this version possible to force        antialiasing by two new parameters. Be careful with MultisampleCount, for        modern videocards set it to 0, 2, 4. Try with care 8, 16 and value 6 for        ATI.                             
Silent Hill Homecoming patch 11                              - fixes a lot of game bug, incomplete, but better than original                              game                              
Silent Hill Homecoming patch 10 
                                 Patch v9 for Silent Hill Homecoming is here 
                                 Patch v7 for Silent Hill Homecoming is here 
TES Oblivion v0.075a -                adaptation for TES Oblivion. Sorry, but you must tweak it by your self,        right now few effects are missing and presets are not configured.        Recommended to use with effect file.                             
Half Life 2 v0.075 -                adaptation for Half Life 2. Sorry, but you must tweak it by your self,        right now few effects are missing and presets are not configured.                             
GTA3 v0.075 -                adaptation for GTA 3. Bump disabled by defaults, use parameter        UseReflectiveBump to enable it.                             
Collapse v0.075 -        some simple adaptation for this game.                             
Richard Burns Rally v0.075 - some other racing games may also work good with this        version. At this moment all effects available only for videocards that        support DirectX10 features.                             
Deus Ex v0.075d -  test version        for Deus Ex 1. Also to run this you need renderer, download it from       here,        say thanks to the author for it, i don't need to develop convertor! About        reflections, they are not visible also when ENBSeries is not installed, so        this may be the problem of renderer. Do not forget to set this renderer to        your default in the game engine, to do this, open file DeusEx.ini, find        catefory [Engine.Engine] and set parameter to        GameRenderDevice=D3D9Drv.D3D9RenderDevice in there.                             
Guilty Gear v0.075 -                Read documentation inside how to configure game, otherwise it will        crash. Game is 2d, so only bloom through external shader and post        processing available (some simple per pixel antialiasing also).        Implemented code for forcing display resolution by user, i hate 640*480.        Bloom is used from external user shader, but if you want original bloom,        simply modify it's intencity parameters in the enbseries.ini (they are 0).        For that users, who know how to modify or write shaders this may be        useful.                             
NBA Live 08 v0.075 - not tested by me, but one of the users said that it works.                             
ENBTuner - first version of                                  configuration utility for ENBSeries, created by *-iX-*                             . There is a thread on the forum about this software, ask in there about any                              problems.
GTA San Andreas beta v0.075s - special build for SAMP R3, fixes some artifacts                             only. Newest effects will be added later.
GTA San Andreas beta                                          v0.074g shaders 1.4 - Added shadow filtering. This version specially developed        for old videocards with DirectX8 support only                             . Not tested on such hardware, i don't have it.
GTA San Andreas beta v0.075a                                          test - test version of characters lighting and a bit        different ambient occlusion code based on previous non-optimized. New ssao        works only when AlternativeDepth=0. Read        documentation inside archive how to use (header). Radeon owners, set        DepthBias=100 and ReflectionDepthBias=100.                             
Resident Evil 4 v0.075b  - fixed bug with some drivers. Activated water refraction,        changed hot keys to disable depth of field and motion blur  effects. As for version 0.075, new parameters for lighting, refraction  for particles, a        bit different lighting for main characters, simple bump mapping. A  lot of        artifacts                             . Only for patched game.
presets v0.075 -        updated                              presets for different videocards types and mod 0.075. For budget cards working                              resolution 800*600, for mainstream 1024*768, for high end video memory size is                              a limit. Antialiasing was not tested.
GTA San Andreas beta v0.075 - Fixed some bugs, added Depth Of Field effect. Previous        version 0.074h10 here.                             
Resident Evil 4 v0.074g - removed ambient occlusion effect, added depth of field. No        parameters available for DOF configuration                             .
Mafia - this        is not version for this game, but some gamers don't know how to run it        with convertor, so i'll explain. First download convertor                             and extract d3d8.dll and enbconvertor.ini files from it to game folder.                              Download any DirectX9 mod version, extract it to game folder. Run the game and                              press SHIFT+F12 keys.
presets v0.074g -        updated                              presets for different videocards types and mod 0.074g. For NVidia owners with                              drivers lower than 169.xx i suggest to set BugFixMode=1 for better performance.                              For budget cards working resolution 800*600, for mainstream 1024*768, for high                              end video memory size is a limit. Antialiasing was not tested.
GTA San Andreas beta                                          v0.074f parallax fun -                              not for playing.
GTA ViceCity/GTA3 v0.074f        -                              this version contain convertor inside archive, see readme file.
Convertor DirectX8 to                                          DirectX9 v0.014 beta -                              convertor of rendering functions, must to be used with ENBSeries mods.
GTA San Andreas beta v0.074g -                              first version with per pixel lighting for cars.
GTA San Andreas beta v0.074f - about changes read info in archive.                                  Example of palette texture and description is here                             .
Painkiller v0.074f -                              using Resident Evil 4 version.
Driver Parallel Lines v0.074f - using                                  Resident Evil 4 version.My preset is                                      here                             .
Resident Evil 4 v0.074f - now                                  works for both patched and non-patched game versions. Added new feature -                                      palette textures. My own preset for non-patched version download                                      here                             . New palette for this game is on the Palettes page.
Stalker beta v0.074 - developed                                  for videcards GeForce 8xxx        series (ATI/AMD was not tested)                             . For better playing use GF8600 or 8800.
FlatOut2 beta v0.074c - version based on GTASA with specific adaptation to this        game                             .
GTA ViceCity v0.005        - DX8 version of the mod. This one fixes some bugs of previous version. Works with ViceCity,                                  NoOneLivesForever2, SilentHill2, SeriousSam and with a lot of more DirectX8                                  games. But it have many artifacts and serious limitations, because currently i                                  did it directly using DX8 with it's shaders. Don't forget that every game                                  require customization of parameters in enbseries.ini. Warning! It seems some                                  videocards and drivers not able to work with this version, perhaps because too                                  long shaders i did, if you see black screen, try old version                                      here                             .
Crysis v0.067e -         experimental version                             . Some guys asked me about it, so i make it public. It is for GF8xxx videocards                              only, buggy and very slow, it was not in my plans to develop ENBSeries for                              Crysis.
Half Life 2 beta v0.069                             - now works on Radeons 2xxx, 3xxx videocards, may work on others, but without                              ssao effect. As previous version, GeForce 8xxx fully supported.
GTA San Andreas beta v0.073a -         version for testing                             compability with Radeon 1xxx, 2xxx series.
                                     Stalker beta v0.068 -                                   second public beta version,  developed for videcards GeForce 8xxx        series (not work on ATI/AMD), because this game require hardware specific methods to        render mod effects. For playing purposes it will be better to use GF8600 or 8800.​



​ 
*MODS (Modifikationen) aller Art zu verschiedenen Spielen*

​ *Battlefield 1942: *_*(SOMETHING NEW INSIDE)*_


Spoiler



*Battlefield 1918*


> The total conversion modification *Battlefield 1918* (or _BF1918_ for short) takes Battlefield 1942  into a whole new scenario, the first world war. Next to historically  correct equipments and vehicles, we  recreated the atmosphere of these  WW1 battlefields as close as we can, keeping in mind the game we are  working with. To achieve this, we have drastically changed the gameplay  from the original game like so that you must now rely on teamwork,  artillery, trenches and slow vehicles.
> *Battlefield 1918* combines fun with historical  correctness, gaming with history, the memory of one of the most  terrifying wars mankind has ever known, with fun had by people over the  internet. Next to the battles fought on the Western front between mostly  the Germans, the British and the French, wealso cover other scenarios,  such as the Turkish battlefields at Gallipoli,  the Eastern front where  Germany and Austria-Hungaria fought against Russia, the Italian front  and lately the battles in Africa.  Next to land- and airbattles using  historic weapons and vehicles, we also included the naval aspect of WW1  in a broad spectrum, as this was the time in which the great battleships  still were the absolute rulers of the seas.This mod focus on  Multiplayer, but has also Singleplayersupport.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1zxRR3IcfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Desert Combat v9.0 FULL*


> _Letzte Version (7. Februar 2004): 0.7_
> Desert Combat, kurz DC, ist eine von den Trauma Studios (von Digital  Illusions C.E. im September 2004 aufgekauft, aber bereits im Juni 2005  geschlossen) entwickelte Mod für Battlefield 1942. Dieses Mal kämpft  ausschließlich Amerika gegen den Irak. Das Spielprinzip ist dasselbe,  allerdings spielt das Spiel jetzt zur Zeit des Zweiten Golfkriegs. Damit  entsprechen Waffen, Flug- und Fahrzeuge den heutigen Technologien.  Diese Mod ähnelt dem Nachfolger Battlefield 2. Es ist auch möglich, mit  modernen Kriegsgeräten auf den alten Schauplätzen des Zweiten  Weltkrieges zu spielen. Das Spiel funktioniert am besten online im  Mehrspielermodus, es existiert aber auch ein Einzelspieler-Modus. Desert  Combat gewann 2004 die Auszeichnung als Modifikation des Jahres.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Nd4KqDt4Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Forgotten Hope*


> Forgotten Hope is a modification for Battlefield 1942 that  concentrates on adding both a more realistic and more enjoyable playing  experience than the original BF1942 and includes many new specially  designed custom maps to play in.
> The mod includes over 250 new pieces of authentic equipment (more  than any other Second World War FPS), with tanks such as the mighty  Russian IS-2 heavy tank and the diminutive Japanese Ha-Go light tank,  aircraft from the rugged American P47 Thunderbolt to the antiquated  British Fairey Swordfish seaplane, warships such as the British Ark  Royal aircraft carrier and the German Battleship Tirpitz and weapons  including the powerful German Panzerfausts and the fearsome Russian  PPSh-41 submachine gun.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ThQNZGCajF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


*
Battlefield 2:*


Spoiler



*Forgotten Hope 2*


> *Forgotten Hope 2* ist eine Modifikation für Battlefield 2. Sie ist  der Nachfolger der bekannten Mod Forgotten Hope für Battlefield  1942.Die Mod spielt sich von der Spielmechanik her genau wie das  Hauptspiel,das Szenario allerdings ist  wie der Vorgänger Forgotten Hope  ebenfalls im 2ten Weltkrieg! In Forgotten Hope 2 gibt es einen größeren  Fuhrpark als im Hautpspiel und die Klassen sind je nach Map  anders!(Erkärung vll. ergänzen) So hat zum Beispiel nicht mehr jeder  Infanteriesoldat einen Fallschirm! (Um einen Fallschirm zuerhalten muss  man sich ein Piloten-Kit nehmen was auf dem Flugplatz normalerweise  zufinden sein sollte). Geschichtlich gesehen haben die Entwickler sich  auch am Vorgänger orientiert!
> 
> In Forgotten Hope 2 werden sämtliche neue Waffen mitgeliefert, die einen  größeren Waffenschaden haben als im Hauptspiel! Das Balance zwischen  den Waffen wurde auch abgestimmt, so zb. macht eine MP40/42 nicht soviel  Schaden wie ein K98k! Die Fahrzeuge wurde auch nicht vernachlässigt,wär  zuvor Forgotten Hope gespielt hat wird bloss die Schiffe vermissen,aber  sich über neue Panzertypen freuen dürfen!(V.2.0)
> 
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFvgS0M1Nao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Hajas Extreme Realism*


> Features:
> 1. All Weapons are Deadly Now (Pistols Inclued)
> 2. Anti-Tank a lot more powerfull, so infantary aren't "unarmed" targets anymore
> 3. Damage of Tanks shots are a lot more powerfull
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqztynPJnP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


*
Battlefield 3:*_* (UPDATED)*_ 


Spoiler



*FXAA Injector by Danoc1 Version 1.25* (Quality und Performance Mod) 


> PCGHX-User danoc1 hat sich den FXAA Injector geschnappt und ihn für  Battlefield 3 optimiert. Nvidias Fast Approximate Anti-Aliasing erlaubt  neben einer Glättung noch einen Schärfefilter sowie Anpassungen von  Kontrast und Sättigung. Genau hier hat danoc1 angesetzt und laut eigener  Aussage den minimalen Blaustich von Battlefield 3 entfernt, die Schärfe  und FXAA-Shader optimiert sowie den Kontrast angepasst. So wirke die  Sonne gelber und realistischer, Räume ohne Beleuchtung sind dunkler. Und  das Beste, die FXAA Injector v1.1 Beta kostet praktisch keine  Performance.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsQQx66XME8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


* Call of Duty 4 - MW1:*


Spoiler



*
Frontlines R3LO4D*


> Frontlines R3L04D will transform your COD4MW in the most complete &  diverse FPS game EVER made and is just a COD4 mod with ONLY 8.3mb! Can  you believe it?  Of course we are not talking about the size of the files, or people  involved or even the work needed to be made. We are talking about  gameplay diversity, something that each new game released are lacking  a  little more on each release.   Probably something of this size will never be made again. This HUGE mod  brings 42 gametypes, over 2400 Weapons Modes with 16 pre-defined modes,  Help Mode, the famous War Server, HER for the realism fans with lots of  Blood and Gore, Airborne support, an Intelligent Server and many other  new features NEVER done to any FPS game before.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fqStcs4Fmbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Promod*


> Promod's main feature is that it completely  trashes the great weapon  balance of stock CoD4. It strips out a bunch  of things that make the  game fun and all weapons become entirely  inferior to the M40 or AK74u  with the removal of weapon idling. Even  the snipers have no sway,  because according to the "pros," learning to  counter-balance scope sway  is a totally luck based endeavor.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fUaOK-KshwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​ *Zombie Warfare
*


> Die Zombies sind los! Die abgedrehte Modifikation „Zombie Warfare“  verwandelt das Actionspiel „Call of Duty 4 – Modern Warfare“ in einen  Mix aus morbider Hetzjagd und „Fangen spielen“. Hier erfahren Sie, wie  Sie die Modifikation nutzen.
> 
> Wenn Sie schon immer mal wissen wollten, wie es sich anfühlt, wenn ein  Zombie Sie jagt – kein Problem. Die Modifikation „Call of Duty 4 –  Zombie Warfare“ führt Sie in eine bizarre kriegerische Welt, in der  Zombies und Menschen um die Vorherrschaft auf dem Schlachtfeld kämpfen.  Die Regeln sind simpel: Einer der Spieler startet als Untoter mit dem  Auftrag, Mitspieler zu jagen und in gleichgesinnte Zombies zu  verwandeln.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3QqVc4lOqns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


*Call of Duty 8 - MW3: *_*(NEW)*_


Spoiler



*
ENB - Mod mit FXAA*


> Der Mod basiert auif einer Version der ENB GTA - San Andreas Modifikation und kostet sehr viel FPS
> active/deactive fxaa inj by pause/break key
> active/deactive enb by shift+f12 key
> offer to you that active both mods


* Kein Video vorhanden, aber hier gibt's Bildvergleich *
​


*Call of Juarez - Bound in Blood:
*


Spoiler



*Crosshair Remove Mod v1.0* ->kein Video


> Das Fadenkreuz sieht hässlich aus und man kann im Spiel sowieso mit rechter Maustaste zielen. Daher ist dieser Mod herrlich!





*Command & Conquer 3:*


Spoiler



*Tiberium Essence*


> This modification offers an alternative gameplay to Tiberian Wars  involving many Tiberian Sun units which many CnC fans (like me) missing  in vanilla CNC3 and add even new my made units which you can't find  anywhere else. Story is quite the same like Tiberian Wars, but is all  about what if GDI and Nod do not abandon technologies they have used in  Tiberian Sun era and instead of that further developed them. But it's  not only that, there are many visual, sound and balance changes which I  want to see and hear in my mod, new sounds, new music, new effects (like  blood and gore, new infantry deaths, new more realistic missile trails)  and many more.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVdZF1QyLRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Crysis 1:* _*(SOMETHING NEW INSIDE)*_


Spoiler



*Extreme Quality Mod v3.0.67*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7L8b3VixFeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Mster Config v3.01*


> Die Mster Config ist eine Singleplayer Modifikation für Crysis
> Es verändert das (ToD) Lighting der Singleplayer Levels von Crysis.
> 
> Neue Tagesbeleuchtung
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3loX0bRE_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Rygels Texturupdate*


> Die drei pak Dateien kommen in den Game Ordner von Crysis.
> z.b. d:\Programme\Crytek\Crysis\Game
> Durch das Textureupdate wird der Speicher schneller Voll und es kann
> passieren,das Crysis sich einfach beendet.
> ​







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5wzz6DeDewc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​ *Ultra High Quality Mod*


> Auf Crytek's Mod-Portal steht nun die finale Version der begehrten *Ultra High Quality-Config*  für Crysis zum Download bereit. Das Tool beschert dem Ego-Shooter  verbesserte Schatten- und Beleuchtungseffekte, HDR, Parallax Mapping und  Partikel-Effekte. Trotz noch besserer Grafiken soll Crysis mit den  ultrahohen Qualitätseinstellungen stabilere Frameraten bieten.
> 
> 
> *Details des Herausgebers:*
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w1yNyqilnro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Crysis 2:* _*(NEW)*_


Spoiler



*HD FX and Particles*


> Features when completed[1.2](percentage till final product):
> (percentages of current development, NOT of 1.0)
> -All new bullet/gauss impacts(80%)
> -All new fire!(80%)
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bDYI4b11eG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Maldo - Texturpack 3.0c* *(Alternativer Download-Link (WUpload))*


> Some new textures
> Applied 3.0 texture in the interiors, and new ivy shadows
> decals was incorrectly assigned to the wrong layer  in 3.0
> Using same texture with same resolution, less color artifacts now
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHUniwz1VMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*The Realness Mod*


> - Improved shadows and shadows resolution
> - Improved Time of Day
> - Improved "Tone of Hue" in Image:ColorCorrection node
> - Improved Global Illumination (Settings)
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7L8b3VixFeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


*Dirt 2:*


Spoiler



*Enhanced Effects Mod v0.3* -> kein Video


> -Expanded effects highest volume, particles, dust,  smoke, water, dirt, mud etc, for the experience more extreme in this  fantastic game.
> 
> -New options settings, enhanced reflex and shadows, (note: this options  with ultra, or veryultrahihg options, produces a strong impact on  performance, recommended for extreme equipment)
> 
> ...





*Dirt 3:*


Spoiler



*Enhanced Smoke/Dust/Snow Effect* (Registrierung erforderlich)


> Files included;
> 
> pfx_snow_textures.pssg                   - Modified texture set for better snow effects.
> pfx_snow_textures_ORIGINAL.pssg    - Original file for back-up purposes.
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJG70STQUNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Enhanced Car Sound V4* (Registrierung erforderlich)


> Individually  edited sounds of All Cars plus All DLC Cars to match  their Real-Life  counterparts as close as possible. (with stock _codies_ sound files and available editable settings)
> Enhanced Player Car and AI volume of engine And exhaust.
> Balanced volume of Player Car and AI engine and exhaust.
> Realistic  Directional Volume of Player Car and AI. (IE. when camera  is facing  front of car, engine sound is more pronounced rather than  exhaust, vice  versa)
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sw_eY06-1Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Doom 3:*


Spoiler



*Sikkmod 1.2*


> Die Sikkmod für Doom 3 ist in einer neuen Version erschienen. Die  Modifikation kommt nun mit der Versionsbezeichnung 1.2 daher und  verpasst dem in die Jahre gekommenen id-Shooter unter anderem zeitgemäße  Lichteffekte. Aber nicht nur die Optik rückt das Actionspiel in ein  besseres Licht, auch das Gameplay wird mit der Sikkmod-Mod beeinflusst.  So verfügen virtuelle Widersacher beispielsweise nun um mehr  Trefferpunkte. Gleichzeitig wurden die Hitpoints der Feinde erhöht, um  dem Spieler mehr Herausforderungen zu bieten. Um zu verdeutlichen, wie  weit die Sikkmod bei Doom 3 die Grafikschraube aufdreht, stellen wir  euch unterhalb dieser Meldung ein Vergleichsvideo zur Begutachtung  bereit, das allerdings noch aus der Vorgängerversion stammt.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4GGzGHIMu3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Z-Hunter*


> Z-hunter is an isometric third person shooter for Doom 3. Z-hunter  includes 8 maps, 2 unique weapons, unique player animations, over 20  enemies custom designed for this style off play. A full custom  soundtrack by the band "Desecrative Phoneticism". All new artwork from  Hellscafe of liveboulvard. Combining gfx power with old school top down  gameplay.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VrT2RBQAV6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


*Dragon Age 2:*


Spoiler



*High Resolution Texture Pack* (ganz nach unten scrollen)


> This will add the option to enable higher detail replacements for  most  textures in game. A big difference will be noticed on level art  especially.
> Requirements:
> To get the most out of  the high resolution texture pack, we recommend running the game with the  DirectX 11 renderer (requires a DirectX 10 GPU and Windows Vista SP2 or  Windows 7). We also recommend a video card with at least 1 GB of video  memory.
> Most of the benefits from the Hi-resolution textures will only be seen if you are able to run the game in DirectX 11.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QvVTEMOyUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


*F1 2010 (Codemaster): *_*(NEW)*_


Spoiler



*ENB Mod + Realistic Sun Mod*
Zwei verschiedene Links!


> ENB verbessert die Farbpalette.
> The 'Realistic Sun Mod" was created in order to make the look of the F1  2010 closer to real as possible, all circuits were substantial changes  in the lighting, colors and Sun position, making them more vibrant and  realistic.
> This project gave me a lot of work and took me many days, so I hope you enjoy.
> constructive criticism and suggestions are welcome and very helpful for the improvement of new versions.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcNAkTwl1z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Real Weather and Smoke Effects* 1.1


> This is not a Lighting mod, this mod contains textures for the smoke damage, and rain water.
> if you want to use this mod with a lighting mod,  I recommend the "  RDDev gladlight weather mod v12" is a perfect marriage. but do not  install that part of Weather that comes with it.
> -----------------------------Installer version 1.0----------------------------------------------------------
> - Now the water spray, is spiral-shaped, simulating the turbulence generated by the tires
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCVE7fY48MA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Track Lighting Mod Full 4v -All Tracks-*


> Version 0.4 changes:
> extra bloom, glow and brightness bug have been solved for cloudy, overcast and rainy conditions.
> *Tracks lighting mod (full) v4*
> I've made few changes in lighting.xml and effects.xml to tweak shadows  contrast, sun orientation and sky brightness in order to make tracks  more saturated and contrast. Some of the tracks lighting I tried to make  similar to real 2010 lighting (I mean a sun direction). There are some  little visual bugs which I can't solve right now: smoke and dust on some  tracks are a bit bluish, some baked shadows are appearing in Monaco and  other tracks(don't know if I can switch them off), diffuse level of all  cars in some tracks is a bit low (that's why there is no chance to make  ferrari's color authentic scarlet in this tracks), couldn't solve this  issue also, looks like that there is something else influencing on it.  Maybe it will be too saturated for some users, so I've made 2 versions  of modification. The only difference between them is ~0.4 of sturation  value.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y-y3gobNilY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Fallout 3:*


Spoiler



*4Aces FNV HiRes Texturenpakete*


> All major textures in the game were increased to 400%+ of their original  pixels, sharpened, and had some detail added.  Then new normal maps  were generated to take advantage of the greater detail, which results in  a significant improvement over the original graphics.  This enjoys 0%  compression files, which helps offset the fact that larger files  requires more system resources.


*kein Video gefunden*
​


*Far Cry 1:*


Spoiler





_*Liste von guten Mod-Seiten*_
||
*Name*
|
*Kurzbeschreibung*
|
*Link*

Sammelthread auf 3DCenter|Palmen, Gras, Geometry, HDR oder auch Performance. Sehr viele Tips. Thx to resonatorman|
*Far Cry Tweaks**Delta Sector 1.1*


> The Delta Sector is a modification for FarCry which will meet the  highest quality expectations and will use the full capacity of the  Cryengine 1.  There will be new weapons, new vehicles and new enemies in  this mod. You are a member of a special forces team. It's your job to  check what's happening in eastern Europe, because many military forces  accumulate in one area.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YRLZULMnFbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​*FarCry 2010*


> Far Cry 2010 is a graphics mod for CryTek's masterpiece FarCry. This  project started in April 2010 with the intention of improving graphics  in all single-player campaign levels. Naturally we will remain with Far  Cry's established CryEngine. Yet Far Cry 2010 does not only improve  textures and applies some other minor changes like it has been seen in  so many minor mods since 2004, but it aims to overhaul each and every  level. This means that each level (map) will be genuinely rebuilt with  amazing graphics.
> Here's a short overview of the planned changes:
> 
> 
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G5DON9PJ74c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


*Gothic 3:*


Spoiler



*Grafiktweaks - Enhanced Edition* *1.74 Ultra Settings*


> _Nach der Veröffentlichung der "Enhanced Edition"  von Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung ist auch die Erweiterung von Gothic 3 ohne  Probleme spielbar. Wir nutzen die Gunst der Stunde, um unsere beliebten  Konfigurationsdateien an das aufgemöbelte Addon anzupassen. Unter  diesem Artikel finden Sie drei neue Inis: HQ, Ultra und INSANE. Der Name  ist stets Programm: Während die HQ-Ini eine sichtbar höhere  Darstellungstiefe bietet und dabei Ihren Rechner nicht völlig  niederstreckt, sind die Ultra- und Insane-Inis nur etwas für absolute  High-End-Systeme und/oder NASA-Rechner. Für die INSANE-Konfiguration mit  ihrer enormen Sichtweite aller Objekte empfehlen wir nicht nur 8 GiByte  Systemspeicher und eine SSD, sondern mindestens einen Core i7 mit 4  GHz; ideal ist ein Sandy-Bridge-System mit noch mehr Takt. Ein üblicher  Vierkerner (Phenom II, Core 2 Quad) mit 3,0 bis 3,6 GHz stemmt in  Städten wie Trelis mitunter weniger als 10 Fps. Dabei werden je nach  Spielzeit weit mehr als 4 GiByte Speicher beansprucht. Einen besseren  Kompromiss aus Preis und Leistung liefern die HQ- und Ultra-Inis. Am  Anfang der Bildergalerie haben wir die vier verschiedenen Detailstufen  abgelichtet._






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=flTwPcCFpiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


*GTA 4:* _*(SOMETHING NEW INSIDE)*_


Spoiler





_*Liste von guten Mod-Seiten*_
||
*Name*
|
*Kurzbeschreibung*
|
*Link*

 GTAinside|Auch für andere GTA Teile sind Mods vorhanden|
*GTAinside.com - GRAND THEFT AUTO Source for Mods, Addons, Cars, Maps, Skins und mehr*

GTA-Mods|Hier gibt's auch alles, was das GTA4 Modder Herz begehrt. Schöner Style der Webseite und Top-Auswahl|
*GTA4-Mods.com - Grand Theft Auto 4 car mods, tools, and more!**ENB Series* -> Videosuchergebnis


> Gibt hier ja massig an Variationen. Der Link geht zum Original.



*Desert IV*


> This is desert IV, a huge desert in ocean, enjoy and make it best mod
> *Installation:* Die Dateien gta.dat und images.txt in /common/data reinkopieren und die Verzeichnisse nach /pc/data/maps kopieren.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X_TMVzR9Qhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Desert IV Add-on** (Link zur gefixten Version (Mediafire)) *


> Hi, as the first beta was a succes, i decided to ugrade this mod. New landscapes, more stunts and fun. Fahrzeuge vom Video sind auch enthalten!
> Installation genau gleich wie oben, wenn man die von mir gefixte Version läd. Ansonsten gibt es Absturz beim Ladebildschirm und man muss folgendes machen:
> In DESERT IV pc/data /maps :- remove "cny folder ",rename des_airp  folder in to des_cny_rp  (rename also the files inside the folder).
> In DESERT IV comm/data add this lines:
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mpJ8qRJ5n2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​*Exaggerated Blood v1.16*


> New blood textures and increases the size of their appearance.
> Updates:
> 
> Version 1.16
> ...



(Video: Sind nur die ersten paar Sekunden interessant)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKc6eBr7kxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*iCEnhancer 1.3 (ENB Series)*


> Läuft uneingeschränkt mit Patch 1.0.4.0. Restlichen Infos -> siehe obiger Link (THX an  Nuallan)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ptKtBeQmFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*iCEnhancer 1.35 (ENB Series)*


> Läuft uneingeschränkt mit Patch 1.0.4.0., ist auch mit 1.0.7.0 und mit EFLC kombinierbar.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykl3WHeuhBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*iCEnhancer 2.0 (ENB Series)*


> Inklusive FXAA oder SMAA. Ausserdem sehr schöne HD - Trees Mod mit drin. Läuft uneingeschränkt mit Patch 1.0.4.0., ist auch mit 1.0.7.0 und mit EFLC kombinierbar.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oADXq0R71Lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​* More Liberty V3*


> a version which is now even more cars and peoples bring to the streets, some important areas have been adapted to the real.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imA-IbeopjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​*More-Stars-Mod* -> kein Video


> This mod adds more real stars and a better quality moon at night



*Photorealistic 8* *(Alternativer Link (Mediafire)) *


> Ein weiterer Grafik Mod für GTA 4 ala ENB







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjUfA7YaY34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​*Trees Mod V1.1*


> Schönere Bäume ... Geschmackssache!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sU9-ESiQdFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​* Ultimate Textures 2.0*


> DL-Link in der Beschreibung des youTube Videos.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AzFSOw5Cscg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​*Xenon HID Headlights V2*


> This is an entire new update of the original Xenon HID,
> this will replace both your head and tail light glare with a new detailed Xenon light blue flash.
> v2.0






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6u3DiyIkWUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


*Half Life 1:*


Spoiler



*Hazardous Matrials* (SP-Mod von KAEPS133)


> _Name: Half-Life Hazardous Materials
> Basisspiel: Half-Life 1
> Wad-Files: Standart
> Story: Gordon Freeman kommt vom Entsorgen von radioaktiven Müll zurück    als erneut chaos in Black Mesa ausbricht und langsam aber sicher die    Stromversorgung zusammenbricht.
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K2XGYHES9z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Half Life 2:*


Spoiler



*Age of Chivalry*


> Age of Chivalry ist eine Vollmodifizierung von Half-Life 2 vom Team  Chivalry, einem Zusammenschluß von Freunden die ein spannendes  Mehrspielererlebnis in einer Fantasiewelt des Mittelalters erschaffen  haben. Age of Chivalry bietet eine rasantes Nahkampfangriffssystem, das  den Spieler vollkommen fesseln wird.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FKN-yv9wSRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Black Mesa*


> Ob da noch was kommt? Wer weiß?!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fCpkQGsDftw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Cinematic Mod (aktuell 11)*


> Kennt wohl fast jeder und wer die Mod nicht kennt ... installieren!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hJ7pBv0AQCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Dystopia*


> Dystopia is a cyberpunk themed total conversion of Half Life 2, created  by an amateur development team and released to the public for free.
> 
> Dystopia  places the player into tense combat situations in a high tech world  spanned by computer networks. As either Punk Mercenaries or Corporate  Security Forces the player will fight through the physical world to gain  access, via jack-in terminals, to cyberspace.
> 
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thvhyUQRiMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Flipside*


> You have just escaped from a mental institution. You’re on the run. The  sun is shining, the birds are singing. You are jumping happily from  cloud to cloud. You know that the only way to freedom is by reaching the  ship at the end of the level. A cute bunny is jumping towards you,  blocking your path. By pushing a button the whole world flips around and  shows its dark side. The bunny is now an evil nurse who is trying to  stop you from getting away. You headbutt her, clearing your path. With a  push of the button the world flips back and shows its light side again.   “Play FLIPSIDE and see the world through the eyes of a madman”   FLIPSIDE is a platform game that allows you to experience the world from  two sides. Pick a side!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzkhlILH_3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​ *Natural Selection*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qWBOJ3FlejU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Natural Selection 2*


> Natural Selection 2 is an immersive, multiplayer shooter that pits aliens against humans in a strategic and action-packed struggle for survival






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NkvIlUR2js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Nightmare House 2:*


> In Nightmare House 2 you wake up inside an abandoned hospital with  no  understanding of how you came to be there, only a vague memory of the   girl from Nightmare House haunts you. Soon it will be difficult to   determine between a dream and reality. How long will it take you to   realize that escape is not an option?
> 
> Fortsetzung von der Horror Mod Nightmare House. Wer auf Horror steht, wird hiermit seine Freude haben.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PUjTvDDHxis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​*Pirates, Vikings, and Knights 2*


> In Pirates, Vikings and Knights II können drei Teams gegeneinander  antreten und sich um Reichtum, Ruhm, Macht und die totale Weltherrschaft  streiten. Dieses Spiel bietet verschiedene Spielmodi, unter anderem  'Eroberung', bei dem die Spieler um die Kontrolle wichtiger  Schlüsselstellen der Map kämpfen.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KqKCDVwavAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Portal Prelude:*


> *Portal: Prelude*, as its name states it, is an *unofficial* prequel to the game *Portal*.                     Its story revolves around the *pre-GlaDOS epoch*,  even before she was plugged in.                     At this time, test subjects were monitored by real Aperture Science  employees whose work was tedious, lengthy and repetitive.                     This is why they decided to build a great artificial intelligence  that could both replace them in these difficult tasks, but also take  responsibility for many other tasks within the complex and compete with  Black Mesa's superiority.                     All employees of the Aperture Science complex are now eagerly  awaiting GlaDOS.                     Maybe even *a little too eagerly*, as the upcoming events will tell...
> 
> Prequel zu Portal, erzählt die mögliche Vorgeschichte zum Hauptspiel.  Seit Portal 2 passt die Story aber nicht mehr ganz, das tut der Mod aber  keinen Abbruch, da die Story sehr gut und überzeugend erzählt ist.  Darüberhinaus sind die Testkammern wirklich fordernd! Wer  Herausforderungen sucht ist hier richtig.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7vNd5woNNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*The Stanley Parable
*


> The Stanley Parable is an experimental narrative-driven first person   game. It is an exploration of choice, freedom, storytelling and reality,   all examined through the lens of what it means to play a video game.
> 
> Relativ kurze Mod (ca 1std. Spielzeit), die aber einen sehr  interessanten Ansatz hat, einfach ausprobieren schwer zu beschreiben.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OIppRUoe70E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Weekday Warrior*


> Weekday Warrior is a Half-Life 2 total conversion mod made in the vein  of old-school adventure game we all came to know and love. Weekday  Warrior was designed from the ground up to have all the fun of classic  adventure games with none of the frustration. Item collecting? We got  it! Mini-games? Oh yeah! Talking to all sorts of crazy characters? You  bet!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kRBEBnKIzUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


*Mafia 1:*


Spoiler



*Realismus-Mod*


> WAFFEN:
> Alle Pistolen haben eine höhere Feuerrate.
> Colt 1911 ist nun etwas stärker.
> Sowohl der Schaden als auch die Genauigkeit der .357 Magnum wurden erhöht.
> ...


*Kein Video gefunden*​ 
*Texture-Mod 1.0*


> Neue Straßen
> Neue Bürgersteige
> Neuer Rasen,Bäume und Umgebung (u.a Herbst)
> Neue Wände
> ...


*Kein Video gefunden*​


*Mafia 2:*_* (NEW)*_


Spoiler





_*Liste von guten Mod-Seiten*_
||
*Name*
|
*Kurzbeschreibung*
|
*Link*

 Mafia 2.net - Wiki - Modifikationen|Sehr gute Zusammenfassung von verschiedenen Mafia 2 Mods. Kurz und übersichtlich!|
*Mafia 2 Mods*


*Mass Effect 2:*


Spoiler




*Project Wildfire*


> Shorter Death Cam - half a second if u die rather than 3 seconds.
> Slower Health Regen - Normally 0.5 now is 10X slower @ 0.05
> Regenerate Shields at a faster rate in cover.
> Enemy Shields regenerate now, so you gotta keep blasting at them to kill 'em.
> ...


*Kein Video gefunden*​


*Medieval II - Kingdoms:* _*(NEW)*_


Spoiler



Third Age Total War 3.1



> *Lord of the Rings Total Conversation: *
> Used Submods:
> 
> - Weathertop Battle Map by leo.civil.uefs
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTcNL7dU_vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​1648- Der dreissigjährige Krieg


> To start of with: this mod will be published in German first. Translation is being done bu tmay take some time.
> The mod 1648 is settled in the period  1618-1648 of the wars in Central Europe better known als the '30 years  war'. The battlefields of this conflict are all located in the area of  the Holy Roman Empire, therefore the map encompasses it's dominion and  the directly neighboring areas (Copenhagen-Udine / Reims-Riga). The  level of detail is guaranteed through 198 provinces and 24 factions. The  pivotal aspect of the mod will be the struggle of the Kaiser with the  counter reformation; protestant leaders being his main adversaries.
> Foreign powers enter the game as  spawning factions like Siebenbürgen or as invaders like Sweden and  France. Poland-Lithuania (the Western areas), Denmark, Swiss Union and  the United Netherlands have their part on the map as well, although  their influence in the beginning will be more passiv. The eighty years  war between the Netherlands and Spanish Habsburg will also play a role  in the overall war of that period.
> The mod has followed new paths to make the game experience more  intensive: new music and sounds, new textures, new units, new  animations, new stratmap elements and more.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5-JJtyogvtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


*Mount and Blade - Warband:
*


Spoiler



*Floris Expanded Modpack 2.4*



> Verbessert viele Details aus dem Basis Spiel, es gibt hunderte neue  Gegenstände und wesentlich mehr Optionen wie im "Native", dazu kommt  dank Polish Landscape eine schönere Grafik!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ft4zQM1QucU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​*cRPG*


> Kann man sich ein wenig wie ein MMORPG vorstellen, jedes Spiel bekommt  man Geld, dafür kauft man sich über eine Webseite neue Waffen oder  Pferde etc und diese hat man dann permanent! Macht richtig süchtig. Und nein, es kostet aber absolut nichts. Unbedingt ausprobieren, wenn  ihr Mount and Blade Warband habt, ist natürlich rein Multiplayer!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jS4p-ovTLp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


*Need for Speed - Most Wanted:* _*(NEW)*_


Spoiler



*TexMod HQ Textures by Dragozool*


> Neue Texturen zum Spiel mit einigen Updates! Bildervergleich unter dem oben angegebenen link zu finden.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jj1hx3OjLeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Need for Speed Undecover:* _*(NEW)*_


Spoiler



*ENB Series for NFS UG Configured By Dragozool*


> ENB - Mod braucht man ja nicht zu erklären.


*Siehe Video zu RETextured 2.0*​ 
*Real HD Mod by Dragozool*


> Neue Texturen zum Spiel mit einigen Updates! Bildervergleich unter dem oben angegebenen link zu finden.


*Kein Video gefunden*

*RETexturing Mod*​

> Hey guys i want to make NFS UG looking realy fine. I want to make new Street and some other stuff with much much better Textures...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-rhCisk_qoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*RETextured V2.0*


> Version 2.0 der Texturmods






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rVByawWqgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Need for Speed Undecover 2:* _*(NEW)*_


Spoiler



*ENB Series for NFS UG V2 Configured By Dragozool*


> Passwort: by-Dragozool.


*Siehe Video zu RETextured 2.0*
​*RETextured V2.0*


> Version 2.0 der Texturmods






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRDQO1TpLdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Oblivion - The Elder Scrolls 4:
*


Spoiler



*
Better Cities by Bananasplit
*


> * The *Arboretum* is turned into a luxurious garden with  some domesticated deer and rabbits, a beautiful pond in front of a new  hotel with a bar, bedrooms, public and private bath.
> * In the *Imperial Market District*,  the buildings have been elevated and several towers have been placed.  Some ancient Ayleid statues, uncovered from recent digging under the  city have been placed in the District for the population's admiration.  New housing has been built and the passages are now narrow and less bare  than before.
> * Out on the *Waterfront*, the poor area  has been enlarged, with more buildings and additional occupants. The  ground is littered with rubbish, the graveyard has enlarged and includes  a church. More ships are docked, and a courier service has opened in  the richer area.
> * The *Arcane University District*  includes several new towers, plus some raised platforms and magical  equipment for the students to practice what they have been taught.
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F5C8DO0eQME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​*Graphic Extender v3
*


> _3.0.1 POM - added missing Lighting.hlsl include file, this will fix the _blank_ textures as shaders couldn't get compiled
> 3.0.1  Standalone Effects - replaced LoadShader by LoadEffects, LoadShader  always did auto-enable every effect it finds, LoadEffect does not
> 3.0.1 Retro-Core - little optimization, shouldn't make any practical difference
> 
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pA3Rb_-_RN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​*Natural Enviroments at the Elder Scorlls Nexus
*


> Natural Weather: responsible for all meteorological modifications.
> Natural Water: provides various tweaks for in-game water types.
> Natural Habitat: adds and controls more than 20 different types of birds and insects.
> Natural Vegetation: alters scaling characteristics of trees and shrubs.
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHUE0WR07XQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​*Quarl's Texture Pack 3.1
*


> * Most textures are 4 times the size of the originals. Some, even more.  This makes things seem much clearer and sharper in-game.
> * A large number of meshes have been altered to take advantage of the game engine's parallax shader.
> * Only parts of the mesh which NEED parallaxing have the parallax flag  enabled. This removes unwanted artifacts parallaxing can cause around  corners.
> * Textures which use the parallax shader have been altered at the mipmap  level so that things look very 3D from a distance but do not get the  soupy artifacts associated with the parallax effect when viewed  close-up.
> ...





*
Portal 1:* _*(NEW)*_


Spoiler



*Portal Mappack (40 new Levels)*


> Based on Portal: The Flash Version, our very own Hen Mazolski brings us all the levels and concepts back to the original Portal version, in this huge mappack!
> This time, experience Aperture Science from a different  perspective, before the time of the original Portal, as a different test  subject.
> This mappack includes ALL 40 levels from WCS's Flash  version, additional bonus levels and features. All together, we've got  here over three and a half hours of amazing gameplay.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O3Hg_Du3iDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Portal Prelude*


> Portal: Prelude, as its name states it, is an unofficial prequel to the game Portal.                     Its story revolves around the pre-GlaDOS epoch,  even before she was plugged in.                     At this time, test subjects were monitored by real Aperture Science  employees whose work was tedious, lengthy and repetitive.                     This is why they decided to build a great artificial intelligence  that could both replace them in these difficult tasks, but also take  responsibility for many other tasks within the complex and compete with  Black Mesa's superiority.                     All employees of the Aperture Science complex are now eagerly  awaiting GlaDOS.                     Maybe even a little too eagerly, as the upcoming events will tell...
> *How do I install this game?*                      Before you install, please make sure you have the Steam Client installed along with Portal and probably either Half-Life 2, Counter-Strike Source, Day of Defeat Source or the Source SDK Base (see above).                     Also make sure they have been launched at least once through Steam.                     All you need to do is to install Portal: Prelude to your "SourceMods" directory, inside of the "SteamApps" directory of Steam.                     Be sure to restart Steam after the installation.                     This will allow Steam to update your game list and include Portal: Prelude in it.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7vNd5woNNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


* Portal 2:*


Spoiler



*Graphic Mod V3* -> kein Video





> Added two passes of ssao at different depths.
> Added advance light diffusion.
> Lessen the blue atmosphere by applying color correction.
> Added some light transfer effect, more visible around bright objects such as lights, lasers, portals. etc.
> ...





*Prey:*


Spoiler



*Sikkmod Lite 1.0*


> Nachfolgend ein Überblick über die Features:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SKNAdXYiyYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​  *Chromatic Dispersion v1.1* -> kein Video


> This particular piece of work makes some changes to the heat haze fragment programs (or pixel shaders,
> if you're a DirectX nut like myself) in order to simulate the effects of chromatic dispersion. What is this, you ask? It's
> the faint rainbow-y effect you get whenever light is bent somehow, usually through glass and the like. Drastic changes in
> air temperature also fiddle with how light gets absorbed, which is why you get that 'bendy' effect above a fire and the
> ...


*
Fullshadows 1.4* -> kein Video


> This mod makes Prey do all lights with full shadows in the maps of the singleplayer Retail game.
> Now, all lights will have shadows..., from a simple led to the lights of Prey's surface !!!





* Prototype:*


Spoiler



*DrFreak666's TexturMod *-> kein Video


> SEHR guter Textur Mods!!! Muss nicht installiert werden.





*
Rome - Total War:
*


Spoiler



*Total Realism 6 und 7*


> *Mod Features*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WthST5I8QvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


*
Skyrim - The Elder Scrolls 5:*


Spoiler





_*Liste von guten Mod-Seiten*_
||
*Name*
|
*Kurzbeschreibung*
|
*Link*

Skyrim Nexus|Hunderte von Mods von Grafik bis Gameplay|
*Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim Mods and community*

Sammelthread auf Hardwareluxx|Übersicht von nützlichen Tools, Wichtige Mods und Ini-Datein in einem Thread. Thx to Drakrochma|
*Skyrim - Mods und Technik*

Sammelthread auf 3DCenter|Schatteneinstellung, Sichtweite, Bildqualität und vieles mehr. Tips on mass. Thx to Hübie|
*Tweaks, Mods und Tuning-Tipps*

News zu den Mods für Skyrim auf PCGames.de|Sehr schöne Übersicht und Erklärungen von allen wichtigen Modifikationen. Thx to PCGames|
*Skyrim - Neue Mods in der Übersicht**ENB Mod 1.3*


> Zu den genutzen Effekten zählen neben diversen Blur-Filtern auch unter  anderem SSAO (Screen Space Ambient Occlusion) und Indirect Lightning -  beides Techniken, die für eine bessere Beleuchtung und Schattierung  sorgen. Des Weiteren sind auch Reflexionen und Wassereffekte mit an  Bord.
> 
> Bei Skyrim hat Boris Vorontsov mittlerweile sechs Versionen  herausgebracht, die immer wieder neue "Problemzonen" angehen. Zuletzt  nahm sich der Modder SSAO vor, also die Eigenverschattung, außerdem  wurde von ihm die Tone Mapping-Technik verändert, um den darstellbare  Helligkeitsumfang zu optimieren. (Thilo Bayer)​






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-L-HT2YmqUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


*Stalker - Shadow of Chernobyl:*


Spoiler



*Complete Mod 2009 (2012)*


> If you haven’t played 2007’s most immersive and atmospheric shooter, or you’re back for replay, this mod is for you. This is the world of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. like you’ve never seen before, with updated graphics and added functionality that don’t change the original story or gameplay.
> 
> Contained within are new textures, sounds, music, sky, weather system and visual effects, along with bug fixes, AI improvements, upgraded shaders, ragdoll physics, a revamped user interface and so much more.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ryjs4k1jDgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​ *Invasion Mod 1.3.3*


> Changelog 1.3.3
> -Vortex geräusche variieren mit der Stärke
> -Neues Handelsblancing
> -Pripjat ist äußerst "lebendig" gestaltet
> ...


Videosuchergebnis
​ *Panorama MOD*


> Das Video hierzu ist allerdings aus einer anderen MOD für Stalker.  Oblivion Lost. Bei dem Panorama MOD handelt es sich, wie der Name schon  sagt, um eine "Erweiterung des Horizonts"...hehe. Hatte ich selber am  laufen gehabt und kann es nur empfehlen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=su78Sa8zL9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


*Star Trek - Armada II:*


Spoiler



*Fleet Operations 3.0* (Forum)


> Fleet Operations is a popular skirmish and multiplayer orientated total  conversion modification for Activision's real-time strategy game Star  Trek Armada II. The project's goal was not only to create a simple  "modification" but as total conversion to make Armada II a worthy  successor to the second best selling Star Trek game Star Trek: Armada  (behind Interplay's Star Trek: 25th Anniversary by a small, but fair  margin).
> The first public version of Fleet Operations was released in 2003.  Today, version 3 includes a whole new user interface, an updated game  and graphics engine, completely replaced ship models, 5 balanced races  with totally new gameplay and tons of new possibilities making Armada II  a _real _real-time strategy multiplayer game.
> 
> 
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I43XNu0jZB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Star Wars - Empire at War:*


Spoiler



*Stargate*


> Stargate - Empire at War: Pegasus Chronicles is a total conversion  for the fantastic game Star Wars - Empire at War: Forces of corruption.
> This total conversion replaces every single Star Wars asset of the  original game with Stargate assets. This includes units, buildings,  icons, sounds, videos and so much more.
> Pegasus Chronicles offers 3 playable races, the Ta'uri (alliance  between Earth and the Asgard), Anubis (a mighty systemlord) and the  Wraith.
> Beside these 3 playable races, you will meet many non-playable ones  like the Replicators, the Asurans, the systemlord alliance, the Aschen,  the Ori and many more.
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zJy1fJyqMt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Ultima IX Ascension**:*


Spoiler



*Forgotten World* - An Ultima IX Ascension Mod


> Unused maps will be included into the Worldmap along with changes to the Worldmap
> Reduced linearity of the main quest
> Improved and expanded version of the storyline envisioned by Richard Garriott
> Expanded World including more quests, towns, npcs, and scheduling


*Kein Video gefunden*​


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

*WIDESCREENFIX-Links*

 (Für Triplehead Zocker! Ich persönlich finde, dass Widescreenfixes auch eine Art von Mods sind, denn diese kleinen, geilen Programme "modifizieren" ein Game soweit, dass es sich auf drei Monitore zocken lässt.)​ 


Wichtige Sites zu diesem Thema: Field of View Calculator (z.B. für den Mirror's Edge Fix) (funzt grad nicht ... einmal diesen Link benutzen)
Tool für SoftTH - Konfiguration (ab 2.x) von Olstyle:SoftTH Config Tool (Web-basierend -> Java); SoftTH Config Tool (.Net basierend -> .exe)
*
Bulletstorm:
*


Spoiler



*Widescreen-Fix*


> The game is Vert- in multi-mon out of the box, but   most of the game can  be fixed through .ini edits. Bullestorm's config   files are encrypted,  though so you need a third-party app. Or you can   simply use my fixed  files (FOV values calculated for 48:9, should  look  ok on wider/narrower  multi-mon setups).






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OEbbMcYjwBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


*Mirror's Edge:*


Spoiler



*Widescreen-Fix*


> Native support.
> The FOV hack by Racer_S can be used in widescreen, however it won't eliminate the letterboxing.
> 
> Eyefinity / Surround Specific Solution Download the FOV hack for Mirror's Edge 1.0 and 1.01, using the link below.
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxknAqzHZEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Skyrim - The Elder Scrolls 5:*


Spoiler



*Widescreen-Fix*


> It will fix all the menu issues when running Skyrim at multi-monitor resolutions (Vert- behavior)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWRcFwkJ83Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








*Unter widescreenfixer.org findet man von Dopefish in einem Programm zusammen die Fixes für:*
Battlefield 2    
Battlefield 2142    
BioShock    
Call of Duty 2 MP    
Call of Duty 2 SP    
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare MP    
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare SP    
Call of Duty: World at War MP    
Call of Duty: World at War SP    
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 MP    
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 SP    
Call of Duty: Black Ops MP    
Call of Duty: Black Ops SP    
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 MP    
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 SP    
Darkest of Days
Ghost Recon    
Halo    
L.A. Noire    
SEGA Rally Revo    
Unreal Tournament 3
Wolfenstein 2009

*Dieser Direktlink führt zu dem Flawless Widescreentool (Version 12), welches von Hayden vom Widescreenforum programmiert wurde.
Spiele:*
Borderlands (Steam)
Ghost Reacon AWF (Steam)
Singularity (Steam)
Mass Effect (Steam)
The Witcher 2
Resident Evil 5
Duke Nukem Forever (Steam)
Alice: Madness Returns (THETA)

_*(NEW)*_
*Widescreenlösungen für Spiele auf Quake-Engine-Basis von Racer_S*


> Set the game up for TripleHead as normal ... it is the same as for Widescreen but with TripleHead resolutions ...
> *IMPORTANT ... set the Aspect Ratio to 16:9 in the config file*
> No need to change the FOV as it is automatically corrected ...
> All these games use a file called ... *gamex86.dll* it is different for each game ... so don't get them mixed up !
> *Make a back up of the respective gamex86.dll file*  then replace the original with my version in these rar files here ...


 Doom 3 ...................................................................................................... click here
Doom 3 Steam-Specific Fix (Thanks MobsterOO7) ........................................... click here
Doom 3 - Resurrection of Evil ....................................................................... click here
Doom 3 - Resurrection of Evil Steam-Specific Fix (Thanks MobsterOO7) ............ click here
Prey Patched to 1.4 ....... (set file to "read only" before use) ............................ click here (von mir selbst getestet -> funzt)
Prey un-patched .......................................................................................... click here
Quake 4 (Un-Patched) .................................................................................. click here
For Quake 4 patched to v1.3 see Link below ...........................................................^
For Quake 4 latest Patch (with thanks from ... djib) ......................................... click here


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

*Ob ihr mir Videos mit dazu postet oder nicht, bleibt euch überlassen!
Wenn ihr Videos posten solltet, dann werde ich diese übernehmen.
Eine kurze Beschreibung der Mod wäre aber super, aber nicht zwingend.
Es genügen auch nur Name und Link, den Rest werde ich selbst suchen.

Wenn ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge habt oder noch irgendwelche Tips zu dieser Sammlung. Nur her damit!
*  
Werde die Mods natürlich nicht selbst testen und euch einfach mal vertrauen. 
Ich hoffe, ich schaffe eine wöchentliche Aktualisierung. Aber wenn nicht, keine Sorge. Ich hole dann alles nach.

*Gruss Lucky*


----------



## Painkiller (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

Sehr schöne Sammlung! 

Nur weiter so!


----------



## angelicanus (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

Im folgenden Half Life 2 Mods:

*The Stanley Parable:*


> The Stanley Parable is an experimental narrative-driven first person  game. It is an exploration of choice, freedom, storytelling and reality,  all examined through the lens of what it means to play a video game.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OIppRUoe70E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Relativ kurze Mod (ca 1std. Spielzeit), die aber einen sehr interessanten Ansatz hat, einfach ausprobieren schwer zu beschreiben.

*Nightmare House 2:*


> In Nightmare House 2 you wake up inside an abandoned hospital with  no understanding of how you came to be there, only a vague memory of the  girl from Nightmare House haunts you. Soon it will be difficult to  determine between a dream and reality. How long will it take you to  realize that escape is not an option?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PUjTvDDHxis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fortsetzung von der Horror Mod Nightmare House. Wer auf Horror steht, wird hiermit seine Freude haben.

*Portal Prelude:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7vNd5woNNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Prequel zu Portal, erzählt die mögliche Vorgeschichte zum Hauptspiel. Seit Portal 2 passt die Story aber nicht mehr ganz, das tut der Mod aber keinen Abbruch, da die Story sehr gut und überzeugend erzählt ist. Darüberhinaus sind die Testkammern wirklich fordernd! Wer Herausforderungen sucht ist hier richtig.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

Thx angelicanus! Schon hinzugefügt.

Hab selber auch noch ein paar Mods reingemacht. Teils aus den aktuellen News und teils von mir. Ich habe noch massig Mods auf der Platte, aber die werde ich nach und nach einfügen. Ist mir sonst zu viel. Hoffe, von euch kommen auch noch ein paar. 

Wenn ich jetzt neue Mods einfüge, dann kennzeichne ich den Abschnitt dementsprechend mit "Something New". Habt ihr auch noch Verbesserungen? Wie schon gesat: Her damit!

@Painkiller .. thx, too


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

Super das es jetzt geklappt hat.

Zum SoftTH ConfigTool:
Die Version bei softth.com ist doppelt veraltet(aber dafür halt auf Deutsch). Von der Web Variante findet sich hier die letzte Version:
SoftTH Config Tool
Heute hab ich aber auch noch eine ganz neue Variante auf .Net Basis hochgeladen
http://www.mechatronics4you.com/wp-content/uploads/tool/SoftTh Config Tool 0.8.zip

An HL2(bzw. Source) Mods hab ich auch noch eine Reihe auf der Platte. Schon mal zwei imho herausragende und mal ganz andere Total Conversions:
*Weekday Warrior*(Website)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kRBEBnKIzUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Flipside*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzkhlILH_3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

Battlefield hat auch noch einiges zu bieten.
Am bekanntesten:

Desert Combat für Battlefield 1942:
Download Battlefield 1942: Desert Combat Extended v9.0 Full

_Letzte Version (7. Februar 2004): 0.7_
Desert Combat, kurz DC, ist eine von den Trauma Studios (von Digital Illusions C.E. im September 2004 aufgekauft, aber bereits im Juni 2005 geschlossen) entwickelte Mod für Battlefield 1942. Dieses Mal kämpft ausschließlich Amerika gegen den Irak. Das Spielprinzip ist dasselbe, allerdings spielt das Spiel jetzt zur Zeit des Zweiten Golfkriegs. Damit entsprechen Waffen, Flug- und Fahrzeuge den heutigen Technologien. Diese Mod ähnelt dem Nachfolger Battlefield 2. Es ist auch möglich, mit modernen Kriegsgeräten auf den alten Schauplätzen des Zweiten Weltkrieges zu spielen. Das Spiel funktioniert am besten online im Mehrspielermodus, es existiert aber auch ein Einzelspieler-Modus. Desert Combat gewann 2004 die Auszeichnung als Modifikation des Jahres.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Nd4KqDt4Uc


Das gute alte Armada II hat auch ein dickes Update bekommen. 

Star Trek: Armada II
Mod: Fleet Operations
Website: Star Trek Armada II: Fleet Operations - Welcome to Fleet Operations!
Forum: Star Trek Armada II: Fleet Operations - Star Trek Armada II: Fleet Operations - Index



> Fleet Operations is a popular skirmish and multiplayer orientated total conversion modification for Activision's real-time strategy game Star Trek Armada II. The project's goal was not only to create a simple "modification" but as total conversion to make Armada II a worthy successor to the second best selling Star Trek game Star Trek: Armada (behind Interplay's Star Trek: 25th Anniversary by a small, but fair margin).
> The first public version of Fleet Operations was released in 2003. Today, version 3 includes a whole new user interface, an updated game and graphics engine, completely replaced ship models, 5 balanced races with totally new gameplay and tons of new possibilities making Armada II a _real _real-time strategy multiplayer game.


 


> 5 balanced races: Federation, Klingon, Borg, Romulan and Dominion
> More than 200 new ships and stations
> Dynamic tactics: Avatars, ship experience system, mixed tech, warp-in, ...
> Fully supported and improved AI
> ...




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I43XNu0jZB4




Star Wars: Empire at War - Stargate Mod-
Website: Stargate-Modding-Group

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJy1fJyqMt8


----------



## pcfr3ak (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

Forgotten Hope 2 für Battlefield 2.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

Coole Sache 
Danke an alle!

Die FH2 - Mod für BF2 stand auch auf meiner Liste.


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

ne zusammenfassung von mafia 2 mods gibts unter Mafia2 Mods


----------



## pcfr3ak (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

Hummm... Forgotten Hope 1 für 1942?


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*



pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Hummm... Forgotten Hope 1 für 1942?


Dachte ich mir auch schon. Hab den Mod früher sogar gezockt. Werde ich heute abend mit reinnehmen, wieso nicht. 



> ne zusammenfassung von mafia 2 mods gibts unter Mafia2 Mods


Coole Site, danke, kannte ich noch nicht. Werde ich auch heute abend hinzufügen! (*EDIT2*: Oder auch erst Anfang Januar ..  )

Ach so, da ich gerade daran denke. *@Moderatoren*: Soll ich den Widescreenfix und Hud-Fix von Dead Island rausnehmen? EDIT: Auf Wunsch rausgenommen ...

*EDIT2:* Hab grad nicht soviel Zeit, werde aber im Januar ein grosses Update starten und auch Mods von der PCGH News Seite mit einbinden.

Schöne Feiertage


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

Hier für F1 2010 gibt schöne Mods die die Optik in die Höhe schrauben !
Und allgemein die das ganze spiel verbessern !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcNAkTwl1z4
Hatte ich mal selber gemacht ^^


----------



## DrFreaK666 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

Schön, dass meine Mod dabei ist


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

Ich würde noch die Modifikation "Portal: Prelude" für Portal hinzufügen. ( Portal: Prelude )
Evtl auch die Flash Version, welche jedoch kein Mod sondern nur ein Mappack ist: Portal: The Flash Version MapPack for Portal


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DrFreaK666 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

Need for Speed Undercover Real HD MOD by Dragozool 

er hat soweit ich weiss noch andere NFS-teile gemoddet, finde die Links aber gerade nicht


----------



## Dragozool (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

danke danke ^^ hier noch die links zu den anderen mods 

NFS UG1 V1.0 : NFS UG RETexturing Mod - NFSCars Forums
V2.0 : NFS Underground RETextured V2.0 DONE!!! - NFSCars Forums

NFS UG2 : Need for Speed Underground 2 RETextured V2.0 !!!DONE!!! - NFSCars Forums

NFS MW V2.0 : New Most Wanted HQ TexturesMod V2.0 RELEASED!!!!!! - NFSCars Forums

und der Undercover Mod  : Need for Speed Undercover Real HD MOD - NFSCars Forums


----------



## Jahman (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

Medieval II Kingdoms: Mod- TATW (Third Age Total War 3.1) Third Age - Total War 3.1 Released - Total War Center Forums
Medieval II Kingdoms: Mod- 1648- Dreißig Jahre Krieg in Deutsch [Released] 1648 - Der dreissigjährige Krieg - Total War Center Forums


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

*Coole Mods.* Werde nächste Woche die neuen Mods nachtragen! Diese Woche will ich abends nur zocken... hehe .


Danic1 *BF3* FXAA-Mod werde ich auch hinzufügen. Hab ihn gestern probiert und bin begeistert. 

Ausserdem Hab ich auch eine ENB-Mod für *Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 3*  mit FXAA gefunden. Meine Frames per Seconds fallen allerdings von rund  40 auf 20 (zwischen 18 und 24 sind es immer). Dafür sieht Cod - MW3 dann  doch noch einen deut besser aus. 

Hier ein paar Vergleichsbilder:

Ohne ENB ..................... Mit ENB
(Am besten einmal "ohne zu gucken" durchklicken. Dann geht das "Vergleichen" einfacher!  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Zudem gibt's noch einen Widescreenfix, bei dem das imho störende Fadenkreuz ausgeblendet wird.


> 1- In MP, edit _config_mp.cfg_ at C:\Steam\steamapps\common\call of duty modern warfare 3\players2, setting _seta ui_drawCrosshair "0"_.
> 2- In SP, download and run *Widescreen Fixer*, using *this plugin* instead of the default one. It'll disable the crosshair, thanks to dopefish once more for this solution...


Gruss Lucky


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

Zusätzliche Vergleichsbilder
Link zur Mod eine Post davor​ 
Ohne ENB ..................... Mit ENB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Und dass man bei Bildqualität in den Options von Cod - MW3 die Einstellung "nativ" und nicht die höchste wählen sollte , habe ich auch erst heute gelesen. Das Spiel sah davor ja richtig schlecht aus!*

EDIT:* Habe letzte Woche echt keinen Bock gehabt, was an der Startseite zu machen. Diese Woche vielleicht, aber ich werde auf jeden Fall dran bleiben! 

Hoffe, es kommen in Zukunft auch noch weitere Mods von euch. Würde mich freuen!


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

Neues Update!

Ausserdem ist noch hinzugekommen:

Battlefield 1942 - BF 1918
F1 2010 - Track Lighting Mod - All tracks -
F1 2010 - Real Weather and Smoke Effects
GTA4 - iCEnhancer 2.0
Crysis 2 - Realness Mod
Crysis 2 - Maldo Texturpack
Crysis 2 - HD FX and Particles

Links ganz oben:
ENB - Mods (mit Spoiler in dem alle von Boris V. aufgeführt sind)
SMAA für Geforce - Verlinkung zur News

*Wenn ihr noch was cooles habt, dann her damit*


----------



## Legacyy (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*

@Lucky
Der FXAA und SMAA Injector ist doch auch für AMD Karten gedacht. Das nur für NVIDIA ist da glaub ich etwas irreführend 

Bei der Modsammlung ist es echt schwer, noch was gutes, neues zu finden


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Spiele-Mods*



> Der FXAA und SMAA Injector ist doch auch für AMD Karten gedacht. Das nur für NVIDIA ist da glaub ich etwas irreführend


Ach so.. wusste ich gar nicht. Werd's gleich verbessern. Habe mich wohl zu viel an diese News gehalten. Aber die bezieht sich ja nur auf den Nvidia Inspector und nicht auf die .DLL injection. Thx für den Hinweis!!!! 



> Bei der Modsammlung ist es echt schwer, noch was gutes, neues zu finden


Oooch, da gibt's schon noch einige, die sehr gut sind, aber knappe zwei Stunden die Post editieren reichen mir für heute. 

BTW: Hab doch noch Widescreenfixes für Doom 3, Prey und Quake 4 hinzugefügt.

*EDIT:*
Die *Photorealistic 8 - Mod* habe ich mal selbst hochgeladen und biete den Link mit an, da der Megaupload - Link nicht mehr existiert und die Mod nach kurzem googeln nicht zu finden ist.

Ausserdem habe ich noch die *Desert IV* für GTA4 ausprobiert und bin begeistert!!!
Hab also die Desert IV beta 1.0 geladen und es klappte ohne Probs. Danach habe ich ncoh das* ADD - ON* geladen (mehr Stunts und voch einige Extras), aber da bekam ich permanent Abstürze beim Ladescreen.
Musste einige Sachen per Hand korrigieren, die der Modder in irgendeinem Comment als Tipp geschrieben hatte.
Das funktionierende ADD - ON werde ich auch mal hochlanden und als Link in der ersten Post anbieten. Habe beim ADD - ON noch eine Install.txt mit rein, weil man zuerst mal gar nicht weiss, was man machen muss. 

Viel Spass!


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (15. März 2012)

Hi, da ich ENDLICH Crysis mit 2xAA und Mods (Rygel und Mster Config) mit ca. 30-40 FPS zocken kann (hab's vor zwei Tagen probiert), kommt mir der Thread hier ziemlich entgegen. Bin grad am suchen nach weiteren Mods für *Crysis*:

Hab gefunden, aber noch nicht probiert:
High Resolution Foliage pack
XtremeFX 
PureBlood
Global Illumination
Tree Palm texture pack 
New Crysis Rock Textures (von Warhead)
High Res Nanosuit
HDGrass pack
New Tire POM Textures
118 Weapon Skins

*HAT DIE JEMAND?? *... FINDE DIE MOD NICHT. Sind entweder Megaupload - Links oder crymod.com Links. beide tot 
Global Ambient Lighting pack 
NanoSuit pack 
Xtremefx2 pack

Danke schonmal!!

Zu Rygels Texture Patch habe ich noch folgendes gelesen:


> PS, on Rygel's:
> IMPORTANT FIX:
> 
> 1. Open zzTexturesupdatepart1.pak with WinRar or 7-Zip.
> ...


Ausserdem will ich in den nächsten Wochen noch Mods für 
*Doom 3* einfügen (Wulfen Textur Pack und Silkmod),
*Prey* (SikkMod lite v1.0, Chromatic Dispersion v1.1, (Only) Parallax v2.0, Fullshadows 1.4, Possessed Children 0.1 und eine modifizierte Autoexec.cfg),
*F1 2011* (ENB, falls es den gibt oder ähnliche),
*X3* (besonders die Cockpit - Mod hat es mir damals angetan!)
*Minecraft* (gibt es ja schon einen Thread im Minecraft-Forum)
*Serious Sam 3* (ein Kumpel gab mir da einige Tips zu Mods)
*Gta4 *(Texturen von McDonalds oder die HD Texturen von *Lord Neophyte *(siehe seine Signatur)
*Freespace* (Hab da auch einen guten Thread hier im Forum entdeckt mit Mods)
*Habt ihr auch noch ein paar?*


*BTW:* Der Spiele-Video Thread sollte auch gepinnt werden, denn der wird ja besser besucht als der Mod - Thread ... 


Gruss Lucky


----------



## Legacyy (15. März 2012)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> *HAT DIE JEMAND?? *... FINDE DIE MOD NICHT


zz_GlobalAmbientLighting_pom_Af.pak
zz_newCrysisrocks.pak
zzz_HDGrass.pak

A guide to Crysis mods [56k warning] 
Der link hat extrem viele und geile Crysis Mods. Auch das hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqpR_7re2N8&hd=1

€: ENB für F1 2011: glight's ENB series | RaceDepartment Forums
Und für GTA: GTAForums.com -> ENB Screenshots and Artwork Thread <- alles was das Modderherz benötigt^^ (ist auch meine SMAA config dabei )
Und Photoralistic 8 Reloaded: Photorealistic 8 reloaded.rar (screens kommen gleich )


Spoiler



PR8Reloaded: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[Sammelthread] GTA IV [FAQ, Performance & Modifications] [12] - Seite 558


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (18. März 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> zz_GlobalAmbientLighting_pom_Af.pak
> zz_newCrysisrocks.pak
> zzz_HDGrass.pak



bin laden 

*EDIT:* Hat einer überhaupt mal FXAA oder SMAA bei Crysis probiert? 
Bei mir startet das Game dann nicht mal. Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. 
Oder hat es jemand zum laufen gebracht und einen Tip?
 Thx schonmal und nochmals Thx an Legacyy für sein Uploads. Werde jetzt gleich mal Crysis weiterzocken.


----------



## Legacyy (18. März 2012)

Kann ich gleich mal probieren^^

Lord Neophyte seine Texturen als Komplettpaket (Release war heute). Mein Mirror auf BasicUpload (Uploaded ist einfach zu langsam^^)

Download maps part1 rar
Download maps part2 rar
Download maps part3 rar
Download maps part4 rar
Download maps part5 rar

Bei Crysis (2) funktioniert kein FXAA/SMAA.... oO


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. März 2012)

Kannst ja auch mit auf nehmen wenn du magst 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-und-ao-fuer-mass-effect-3-frei-schalten.html


----------



## Legacyy (20. März 2012)

Mal ein kleiner ausblick auf meine gemoddetes, verbessertes SMAA:
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5904/148940470.3/0_69aa5_8eeb4578_orig (man kennt ja die sonst so pixeligen GTA IV Kanten^^)
1920x1200 OHNE DS oder sonstiges! Geht mit jedem Spiel 

Einbinden geht irgendwie nicht...


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (25. März 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner ausblick auf meine gemoddetes, verbessertes SMAA



Sieht top aus! Geile Arbeit . 
Nehm ich auch gerne mit in der ersten Page mit auf.

Die GTA4 Texturen hab ich mal geladen. Der File-Hoster ist echt schnell!


----------



## Legacyy (26. März 2012)

Deswegen hab ich den Hoster ja gewählt 

SMAA Download ist hier: SMAA.rar
Readme ist auch dabei


----------



## Whoosaa (16. September 2012)

Super Thread, weiter so! Bitte nicht sterben lassen!

Mods machen Spiele so oft noch besser als sie es sowieso schon sind.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. September 2012)

jop daher frage ich gern mal !

Ich such jemand der mir in der ENB mod etwas anpassen kann.


----------

